# CCO / EL Outlet in Australia?



## Dorit (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey Guys

I know that there is some kind of an EL outlet store for employees and other invitees - is there any way to score an entry from your experience?

Also, do we have some sort of an open to the public CCO w MAC/ BB / ED items?

Thanks!


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 7, 2009)

As far as I know there isnt any CCO (or the like) that is open to the public in Australia.

I've only ever heard rumours of the EL outlet store for employees... and I dont think there's many people on specktra (if any) that have been.

Sorry I couldnt be more help!


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 7, 2009)

There are two company stores that I know of - one in Sydney and one in Melbourne - but yes you need an invite/pass to attend. Otherwise its employee only. I have a pass to the Sydney store but havent used it yet.... waiting for the opportune time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We dont have any open to the public CCOs at all - which totally sux!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 7, 2009)

I've been to the EL outlet in Sydney. My dad's partner has relatives there who must be employees so she got 2 passes for us last time we were in Sydney. However, at the time I wasn't really *into* MAC bar knowing about it and all I bought was some foundation.. I forget which brand.. and some clinique e/s and a MAC lipliner hehe. I do remember there really wasn't much MAC stuff and for what there was, not a lot of variety.


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 14, 2009)

Ok I'm having a bit of a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can someone please spell out CCO and EL for me? Take me out of the dark


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Ok I'm having a bit of a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can someone please spell out CCO and EL for me? Take me out of the dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I'm laughing cos you are blonde in real life.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




CCO = Cosmetics Company Outlet.  These are discounted stores in the US that stock all of the Lauder brands such as Estee Lauder, Clinique, MAC etc at 30% less than retail.  They only have selected items (various items) and this is where the old LE collections end up in the US.

EL  = Estee Lauder (MAC parent company)

Hope that helps!


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I'm laughing cos you are blonde in real life.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




CCO = Cosmetics Company Outlet. These are discounted stores in the US that stock all of the Lauder brands such as Estee Lauder, Clinique, MAC etc at 30% less than retail. They only have selected items (various items) and this is where the old LE collections end up in the US.

EL = Estee Lauder (MAC parent company)

Hope that helps!_

 
Thanks sweetie! I am true to my hair colour sometimes


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Thanks sweetie! I am true to my hair colour sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL.. more like you don't waste time reading through all of the posts here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sometimes I forget and ask about 'BBR' to MUA, and they go, 'pardon?'.  Grrr.. don't make me say the whole thing properly!!


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_LOL.. more like you don't waste time reading through all of the posts here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sometimes I forget and ask about 'BBR' to MUA, and they go, 'pardon?'. Grrr.. don't make me say the whole thing properly!!_

 
You're so right I don't go back and read them all, it takes too long! I mostly stick to the aussie chat now cos I don't understand what the US is on about half the time cos they talk about stuff we don't have


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 14, 2009)

HAHA Nat the same thing keeps happening to me coz I say BBR and the MUA's have no idea what I'm taking about.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 14, 2009)

Yeah, when I asked my friend about going to HK VIP night, she asked me how come I know about Hong Kong VIP night, when I am not even from there!


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Feb 17, 2009)

I've been and have passes to the EL outlet, but TBH it's not that great. The store is really tiny! There ARE things that you may be able to find there, and often there are some pretty good deals on (especially if you can grab one of the goodie bags for $20 or $35 or whatever it was), but overall the range is fairly limited. They often have brush sets or eyeshadow palettes (e.g. novel twist, sweetie cakes, patternmaker (i think) ) but those are still fairly pricey. Then again, I don't have a staff pass. Mine is only a visitors pass, so I get less of a discount on items!

I haven't even bothered to go in about a year =\


----------



## piink_liily (May 13, 2009)

I am lucky enough to have an EL friend who organised a corporate card for the company I work for. I'm in Brisbane and I believe there are two other staff shops, one in Sydney the other in Melbourne.

I've had a few good MAC finds there lately, I found Petticoat going for $27, eyeshadows are $19 (got Mink & Sable, no other nice ones there) got a 272 for $30. I found a Fafi lipstick there another time (Not So Innocent). They also had both COC quads. They NEVER have my colour in foundation, only the really dark colours.

The range is quite limited, sometimes I've been lucky but other times they have nothing that interests me. 

They are running a promotion at the moment, every time I've made a purchase they have given me an extra one-time invite to give to a friend but it has to be used by the end of May and is only for the Brissy store.


----------



## dormick (May 15, 2009)

I'll be your friend!  <Raises hand timidly>

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *piink_liily* 

 
_IThey are running a promotion at the moment, every time I've made a purchase they have given me an extra one-time invite to give to a friend but it has to be used by the end of May and is only for the Brissy store._


----------



## piink_liily (May 17, 2009)

^^^^ Just PM'd you


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 8, 2009)

I go to the EL CCO in Melbourne quite regularly and always find something I like. The prices are good, some stuff 50% off retail and not all is discontinued lines.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_I go to the EL CCO in Melbourne quite regularly and always find something I like. The prices are good, some stuff 50% off retail and not all is discontinued lines._

 
You need a special pass to get in to this store, is that right?


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 8, 2009)

Sort of. You need to be invited by EL- The company I work for has been 'invited' and I just show my staff badge at the register. No actual passes or anything.


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 8, 2009)

I have two EL company store passes that were most gratuitously bestowed upon me by two equally and amazingly beautiful girls here. I unfortunately havent had the time or opportunity to use them and dont see myself being able to in the near future either. They can be used for the Sydney, Melbourne or Brisbane stores... first two to PM me for them can have them.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 8, 2009)

^^ PM'd you!!!


----------



## indybrat (Aug 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_I go to the EL CCO in Melbourne quite regularly and always find something I like. The prices are good, some stuff 50% off retail and not all is discontinued lines._

 
Is that the one in Box Hill?  I've heard there is a CCO type thing in Box Hill but I've never been able to find out if you needed an invite to go there.


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 8, 2009)

^^ Nah, it is on St Kilda road, Melbourne.


----------



## maclover3024 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi

  Just wondering do you still have the passes for the EL store.

  Thanks


----------

